# what size (displacment} engine is in your best vehicle?



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

350 c.u. inch. vin


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

This is one of the major differences between the USA and UK.

I know you are probably aware of all this but I will say anyway what I think

Your fuel, car tax and insurance is cheap, ours cost a bomb.

Your average size engine is a V6, ours are tiny things in comparison.

You hardly ever drive diesel, nearly half of us do.

We call the engine size by litre, like 1.2, 2.0 etc etc

we call it petrol, you call it gasoline

My car engine is petrol and is about 85 CU Inch

On a side note our roads are never flat and straight so Japanese cars like Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution which are only 121 CU Inches would burn off US cars with massive engines on our roads but on your roads the large engines are much faster


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Is there not something like, "the bigger the engine the smaller the something or other". :laughing2dw:

400-600cc on two wheels satisfies me. Sometimes less.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

183 cubic inches or 3 foreign litres


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Just looked up the conversion for my 3 Litre (V6), it equates to 183 cu inches, so 350cu is around 5.75 litres

£1.28 ave uk price per litre (=1.57usd) x 3.8 (litres in a us gallon) equates to circa 6usd per us gallon at uk prices - how much do you guys actually pay in the US ?


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Just looked up the conversion for my 3 Litre (V6), it equates to 183 cu inches, so 350cu is around 5.75 litres
> 
> £1.28 ave uk price per litre (=1.57usd) x 3.8 (litres in a us gallon) equates to circa 6usd per us gallon at uk prices - how much do you guys actually pay in the US ?


 They pay less than half that.

That is why they have teenagers driving V6 cars


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Size isn't important.

A 5.75l engine turning out 200bhp is not difficult. A 1.0l with 125 bhp is more impressive


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> Size isn't important.
> 
> A 5.75l engine turning out 200bhp is not difficult. A 1.0l with 125 bhp is more impressive


 You've been watching to many Jeremy Clarkson episides. Forget 200hp these days

Try nearer 800hp

https://www.chevrolet.com/performance/corvette-zr1-supercar

:biggrin:

For me at the moment if you add all three together 6.3ltr

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Size does not really matter.

Motorcycles have broken the 100hp per liter a long time ago. As a matter of fact, the BMW S1000RR has 175 rear-wheel horsepower generated from its liquid-cooled, normally aspirated dual-overhead cam, 16-valve, inline four-cylinder engine, The 999cc engine has a very oversquare bore and stroke of 80 x 49.7 mm. This is the largest engine bore of any liter-size sportbike on the market.

My current Bimmer with a mild ECU Dinan tuning makes 350 hp from it's 2 liter engine. My former 1983 Camaro Z28 L-68 5 liter could barely make 190 HP.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Walter Kaaden was getting over 100hp/ litre in 1954 on IFA race bikes. Power to weight, and torque also plays a big part.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> Size isn't important.
> 
> A 5.75l engine turning out 200bhp is not difficult. A 1.0l with 125 bhp is more impressive


 Just as an asides

The only minor problem with that is whilst that sort HP from a small engine may sounds impressive the one word that is missing is

"Torque"

I had a Yank Ford truck, 7.3 turbo diesel, ONLY 220hp but

Over 600 Torques

It could tow 10 tons, could have pulled a house down or a tree stump out of the ground and even at 4+ tons surprised the occasional Range Rover away from the lights.

HP might be okay for racing but if you want to shift some metal you need torque.

:biggrin:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> 183 cubic inches or 3 foreign litres


 I have this as well^


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I had a Yank Ford truck, 7.3 turbo diesel, ONLY 220hp but
> 
> Over 600 Torques


 True in the old days. BMW's 4.4 liter in competition mode in the four door M5 Sedan makes 617 HP and 553 F/P of torque. Probably useless to up-root trees but enough to shame a diesel truck owner at a red light drag. he he he..... :tongue:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> Walter Kaaden was getting over 100hp/ litre in 1954 on IFA race bikes. Power to weight, and torque also plays a big part.


 I loved MZ motor bikes, (so did Suzuki).


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

2.2 litre Jag and 1.6 litre Mini, both diesel.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> True in the old days. BMW's 4.4 liter in competition mode in the four door M5 Sedan makes 617 HP and 553 F/P of torque. Probably useless to up-root trees but enough to shame a diesel truck owner at a red light drag. he he he..... :tongue:


 I'd rather have the Merc






:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I'd rather have the Rotovator


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I'd rather have the Merc


 :thumbsup:

If I wasn't into the M Division, I would go AMG for sure. AMG is getting 400 HP from their 2 liter engine. Pretty impressive.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

i will pitch in with a very British 3.4 litre V6 , but in a small car that nearly weights twice as much when me and the wife gets in :yes: :laugh:

deano

very high diff ratio to go quick off the mark, but top out at 100 ish , wings start to lift @90


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Touring cars has changed a bit.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> If I wasn't into the M Division, I would go AMG for sure. AMG is getting 400 HP from their 2 liter engine. Pretty impressive.


 I swing both ways

:biggrin:



Although both are about 20 years old and neither big engined AMG or M cars. That being said the Merc is a nicer thing to be sat in.





WRENCH said:


> Touring cars has changed a bit.


 The way the big Chevy Camaro blew past the Escort once it got going, excellent example of torque vs horsepower

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Even Gerry eventually succumbed to the lure of Genuine Chevrolet V8 grunt










I had a couple of these old Vauxhall Victor's back in the day.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I had a couple of these old Vauxhall Victor's back in the day.


 Remember these things with the straight six ?










My mates old man had one and used to let me have it on Saturday nights on the condition I collected him pissed in the early hours from a "friends" house, and kept quiet about it. :laughing2dw: He even had the decency to fill the tank, it was brutal on fuel.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

MSC said:


> This is one of the major differences between the USA and UK.
> 
> I know you are probably aware of all this but I will say anyway what I think
> 
> ...


 my favorite engne is a in line, Ford 6 cyl. with 300 cubic inch eng., its a truck. a Ford car (old) had a 200 - 6 cyl., i gave up on diesels. How about fuel prices in the future? vin



Big Bad Boris said:


> Just looked up the conversion for my 3 Litre (V6), it equates to 183 cu inches, so 350cu is around 5.75 litres
> 
> £1.28 ave uk price per litre (=1.57usd) x 3.8 (litres in a us gallon) equates to circa 6usd per us gallon at uk prices - how much do you guys actually pay in the US ?





Big Bad Boris said:


> Just looked up the conversion for my 3 Litre (V6), it equates to 183 cu inches, so 350cu is around 5.75 litres
> 
> £1.28 ave uk price per litre (=1.57usd) x 3.8 (litres in a us gallon) equates to circa 6usd per us gallon at uk prices - how much do you guys actually pay in the US ?


 this morning; $3.19 per gallon. it will very - aprox. $ 1.25 to 4.25 depending on which US state. vin



MSC said:


> They pay less than half that.
> 
> That is why they have teenagers driving V6 cars


 the v-6 is not a favorite, no matter who made it (except diesels). vin


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

vinn said:


> my favorite engne is a in line, Ford 6 cyl. with 300 cubic inch eng., its a truck. a Ford car (old) had a 200 - 6 cyl., i gave up on diesels. How about fuel prices in the future? vin


 The advantage of diesel is the fuel efficiency and torque on hills.

They tend to be fitted with turbo, usually 121 CU inches on average I would say.

Where I live in Wales you are almost constantly going either up or down in elevation so torque is very nice.

I have driven plenty of them and passed my test in one but never owned one myself.

As for future fuel prices, I think they will rise as electric cars become more common.

Road Tax rises every year for many people because they are punishing cars that pollute more and rewarding small clean engines with low Tax rates.

But when most people have electric cars they will hike electric prices in to oblivion and they will be expensive to charge lol.

I cant see driving here ever being cheap, even if they invent cars that run on water they will invent a new Tax for it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MSC said:


> The advantage of diesel is the fuel efficiency and torque on hills.
> 
> They tend to be fitted with turbo, usually 121 CU inches on average I would say.
> 
> ...


 It's a bit of a misconception that it's cheap to run a motor in the US.

Sure it might only be three and half bucks a gallon but fuel consumption in some of their domestic cars and trucks is brutal.

On one occasion when I worked over there they gave me a big Chevy pick up as a run a round. It was petrol and barely did 10mpg so cheap gas was soon negated by the sheer amount of gallons you had to buy. On another trip out there for work they rented me a big 4wd Jeep and that was equally as brutal on the fuel consumption. And @vinnyou definitely wouldn't want to gas up a full sized Ford Explorer, that was almost gallons to the mile. My F350 took about £250 to fill up

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

As I've said several times before it all sounds good on the tinternet but in real life those rose tinted lands of milk & honey don't really exist.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Just got back from the states, Cali = $3.49 was the lowest I found, Texas= $2.69.

Mustang with the 2.0l ecoboost managed 32 on a run at 55. My average over the trip was closer to 25. Comparison to the v8 I had a few years ago which did 12 around town and 23 on a run.

Your milage may vary.

At the moment I'm happy with a 1.9TDi pushing ~178bhp. No shortage of torque, but it does occasionally get a little short on clutch... Fast enough on these roads at the moment


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> It's a bit of a misconception that it's cheap to run a motor in the US.
> 
> Sure it might only be three and half bucks a gallon but fuel consumption in some of their domestic cars and trucks is brutal.
> 
> ...


 10 miles per gallon was quite common. the same engine later, with fuel injecton would get 20, to 3o miles per gallon. vin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

vinn said:


> 10 miles per gallon was quite common. the same engine later, with fuel injecton would get 20, to 3o miles per gallon. vin


 Other than my F350, I haven't had an American car for a while now, this Z28 was the last one I had with the tuned port injection small block.










It didn't do 30mpg even on a good day on a bit of a run it was lucky to do 17/18

Although it might have been the way I drove it.

:biggrin:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Other than my F350, I haven't had an American car for a while now, this Z28 was the last one I had with the tuned port injection small block.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was not able to open the photo X. vin


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Back in the day when I had money,I built this ,350 ci Chevy.9 mpg around town 20 on a run,but I managed 4 galls per mile when I tracked it :jawdrop1: once.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bonzodog said:


> Back in the day when I had money,I built this ,350 ci Chevy.9 mpg around town 20 on a run,but I managed 4 galls per mile when I tracked it :jawdrop1: once.
> 
> View attachment 18967


 That's more like it, gallons to the mile.

:biggrin:

An old boss of mine had a real one, one of the later Autokraft ones.



vinn said:


> I was not able to open the photo X. vin


 Your man Trump censoring the tinternet again ??? Telling you how happy a world (bubble) you live in.

Stranger things have been known to happen.



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> That's more like it, gallons to the mile.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 He only interpts me when he needs need a loan. vin



BondandBigM said:


> That's more like it, gallons to the mile.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 photo not needed, i allmost bought a new 67 comero BUT i bought a 67 mustang with a 200 cu six. WOOPS. vin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

vinn said:


> He only interpts me when he needs need a loan. vin
> 
> photo not needed, i allmost bought a new 67 comero BUT i bought a 67 mustang with a 200 cu six. WOOPS. vin


 It was a 91 Z28 Camaro convertible.

Coincidentally back in the day I was always a Pontiac man, had several over the years and bought a 68 Firebird with the straight six overhead cam motor.

Not sure on the history of how it ended up over here in the UK but probably through and American base here. A lot of your fellow country me brought their cars over to Europe when they were stationed here.


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm borrowing this off my brother .Had it a few days now talk about fun factor .He and my nephew put this together 390hp Saab engine in his Astra van .


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> It was a 91 Z28 Camaro convertible.
> 
> Coincidentally back in the day I was always a Pontiac man, had several over the years and bought a 68 Firebird with the straight six overhead cam motor.
> 
> Not sure on the history of how it ended up over here in the UK but probably through and American base here. A lot of your fellow country me brought their cars over to Europe when they were stationed here.


 that poniac engine is "as rare woman president". put in a few hot rods, not as good as a buick straight 8 -- 322 cubes 65 MPH in LOW gear, 6,000 rpms from the factory. one of thise 475 cadys might. cheers vin


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

is size really so important my golf gti with a 2 litre turbo is faster than either my old mercedes cl500 5 litre v8 or my old porsche 928s4 5 litre v8.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Stan said:


> I loved MZ motor bikes, (so did Suzuki).


 I was given a DKW RT 125 by a German girl after it broke down when she was touring Scotland when I was 14.










The father of the Bantam, MZ, Harley Davidson Hummer and others.










The TS 250 Supa 5 was pure genius from a utilitarian transport point of view, and the one bike I really miss owning and riding.

@Stan how about a diesel ES with home brew CVT transmission ?


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I was given a DKW RT 125 by a German girl after it broke down when she was touring Scotland when I was 14.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 After the war the Americans got rocket technology from the Germany and Britain got the Bantam.

Fair deal ??


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> After the war the Americans got rocket technology from the Germany and Britain got the Bantam.
> 
> Fair deal ??


 No. Only BSA could make something good, bad. (Well, there's plenty of others too)


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> No. Only BSA could make something good, bad. (Well, there's plenty of others too)


 I still see a few bantams nearby, most in post office livery.

They are about as basic as a motor bike can get.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Turpinr said:


> After the war the Americans got rocket technology from the Germany and Britain got the Bantam.
> 
> Fair deal ??


 yep would have been better if we had lost going off what happened in Germany.

my Dad spent 6 months there in 66 as part of his apprenticeship in Wuppertal and said it was fantastic by comparison with the uk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> I still see a few bantams nearby, most in post office livery.
> 
> They are about as basic as a motor bike can get.


 I had one of these for years, a progression from the DKW, and the engine a similar mirror image of the Bantams, but much better engineered.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> yep would have been better if we had lost going off what happened in Germany.
> 
> my Dad spent 6 months there in 66 as part of his apprenticeship in Wuppertal and said it was fantastic by comparison with the uk


 You can drink on the factory shop floor in Germany :laugh: but they have better workers rights than us.

Just as I read the bit about your dad being there in '66 my mate sent a pic of us at a boxing club in '66 when I was 8.....Spooky !!!



WRENCH said:


> I had one of these for years, a progression from the DKW, and the engine a similar mirror image of the Bantams, but much better engineered.


 No offence but boy they were ugly


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Turpinr said:


> You can drink on the factory shop floor in Germany :laugh: but they have better workers rights than us.
> 
> Just as I read the bit about your dad being there in '66 my mate sent a pic of us at a boxing club in '66 when I was 8.....Spooky !!!


 my dad was 20 he worked for smith & nephew medical as an engineering apprentice we have all the photos on slide he took, the rebuilt Germany was breath taking.

You see our political system is so flawed on both sides German one is much better....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> You can drink on the factory shop floor in Germany :laugh: but they have better workers rights than us.
> 
> Just as I read the bit about your dad being there in '66 my mate sent a pic of us at a boxing club in '66 when I was 8.....Spooky !!!
> 
> No offence but boy they were ugly


 Yep, part of their charm, and those Earls forms that go up when you brake are interesting.



A2orry said:


> 390hp Saab engine in his Astra van


 How does he get that insured then ?


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Yep, part of their charm, and those Earls forms that go up when you brake are interesting.
> 
> How does he get that insured then ?


 My trade policy covers me to drive it .My brother has insurance with Adrian flux it's a well known company for insuring stuff like that .


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> my dad was 20 he worked for smith & nephew medical as an engineering apprentice we have all the photos on slide he took, the rebuilt Germany was breath taking.
> 
> You see our political system is so flawed on both sides German one is much better....


 I'm at the second German firm that I've worked for.

The other one MAN diesels, took us over, got our Train and Ship engines which were better than theirs, then shut us down.

German skilled shop floor engineers are more respected than ours like me, that's a fact.



WRENCH said:


> Yep, part of their charm, and those Earls forms that go up when you brake are interesting.
> 
> How does he get that insured then ?


 I remember the CZ/Jawa that was out at the same time had a gear lever that turned round for a kick starter, or did I dream it :sign_what:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Turpinr said:


> I'm at the second German firm that I've worked for.
> 
> The other one MAN diesels, took us over, got our Train and Ship engines which were better than theirs, then shut us down.
> 
> ...


 No dream ,1970 or 1971, something strange ,well different ,with the clutch/ gear change as well.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> did I dream it :sign_what:


 Nope, and the gear lever/Kickstarter also acted as a foot clutch. Triumph had a similar gear shift/clutch called "Slickshift










when you put pressure on the gear lever, up or down, it disengaged the clutch.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

I checked just after I posted that just to make sure.

Cheers @bridgeman and @WRENCH

:thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> I checked just after I posted that just to make sure.
> 
> Cheers @bridgeman and @WRENCH
> 
> :thumbsup:


 If you're really interested :laughing2dw:

You can still buy a new one,










Or an Indian copy,


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> If you're really interested :laughing2dw:
> 
> You can still buy a new one,
> 
> ...


 Mmmmmm maybe not.

Bloke at work has an Interceptor with 'Commando' looking pipes on it.

Very handsome in a retro way


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> Interceptor


 If it's the new one, I had one for a day and it was the most fun I've had in ages. Possibly the smoothest twin I've ever ridden, and handling to match.










wish they'd nicked this design though,


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> If it's the new one, I had one for a day and it was the most fun I've had in ages. Possibly the smoothest twin I've ever ridden, and handling to match.
> 
> 
> 
> wish they'd nicked this design though,


 I saw a bloke who sometimes walks out dog on one on Saturday.

He had it for the day.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Turpinr said:


> I'm at the second German firm that I've worked for.
> 
> The other one MAN diesels, took us over, got our Train and Ship engines which were better than theirs, then shut us down.
> 
> German skilled shop floor engineers are more respected than ours like me, that's a fact.


 My dad always laughs when people talk about German build quality, he worked in high speed packaging machines and designed and built his own. He said when i used to go on about BMW cars that he worked on a lot of German machines over the years and they are not what they are cracked up to be. In hindsight having had plenty of German cars He is right. German cap screws lol never deep enough and miles too soft. Some of the American stuff and our own he used to say was miles ahead in terms of industrial machines. He worked on a lot of CNC machinery about 15 years ago. That firm was sold off to the Germans. Beiersdorf when Smith & Nephew sold off parts of consumer and went into medical more and more.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> My dad always laughs when people talk about German build quality, he worked in high speed packaging machines and designed and built his own. He said when i used to go on about BMW cars that he worked on a lot of German machines over the years and they are not what they are cracked up to be. In hindsight having had plenty of German cars He is right. German cap screws lol never deep enough and miles too soft. Some of the American stuff and our own he used to say was miles ahead in terms of industrial machines. He worked on a lot of CNC machinery about 15 years ago. That firm was sold off to the Germans. Beiersdorf when Smith & Nephew sold off parts of consumer and went into medical more and more.


 I work on a couple of American m/cs and they have a mixture of imperial and metric nuts, bolts, cap heads, torx screws etc etc.Overall the m/cs aren't up to much

Most of the m/cs are Japanese but the ones I've enjoyed most are British and German.

I had a brand new MGZR in 2002, it's only weak spot was the German made sun roof that leaked.


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

vinn said:


> 350 c.u. inch. vin


 351cu inch (1972 Mustang Cleveland motor) :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Stan said:


> I loved MZ motor bikes, (so did Suzuki).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Remember these things with the straight six ?
> 
> 
> 
> My mates old man had one and used to let me have it on Saturday nights on the condition I collected him pissed in the early hours from a "friends" house, and kept quiet about it. :laughing2dw: He even had the decency to fill the tank, it was brutal on fuel.


 I seem to remember the slightly earlier big Cresta having a 6 cylinder but not the later Victors. Both mine were around 74/75, one a Victor PGD 3M and one a VX490 had the slant ohc twin carb four cylinder engine.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I seem to remember the slightly earlier big Cresta having a 6 cylinder but not the later Victors. Both mine were around 74/75, one a Victor PGD 3M and one a VX490 had the slant ohc twin carb four cylinder engine.


 The six was a special order apparently. The local police had one, which is why my mate's dad went for it.

From the early 70's catalogue.

"*VAUXHALL VICTOR* £1,454
New this year, the Victor is smoothly styled with a suggestion of the traditional flutes on the bonnet. Standard power plant is the 1.8-litre overhead-cam four; Victor SL has the 2.3-litre version. The 3.3-litre six is obtainable on the 2300 SL, the station wagon version of which has power steering. Overdrive can be had on third and fourth gears, or GM automatic."


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> The six was a special order apparently. The local police had one, which is why my mate's dad went for it.
> 
> From the early 70's catalogue.
> 
> ...


 It's all coming back to me now

Badged as Viscounts & Ventoras they were the top line models back then with the big six cylinder motor


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

i run 2.5 ltr in my car 1300 and 1520 in my bikes and a 3ltr v6 in my trike


----------



## Roarry (Nov 28, 2019)

I collect classic cars.

In my '79 Lincoln, I've got a 400 cid










In my '73 Corvette I've got a 383 cid stroker


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Pimped two liters with a Dinan Stage One ECU and other bits. 300 HP at the wheels. Watch not included.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Best car was a 2.2 diesel in a Mazda. 220bhp and 370 lbft; a remapped 6 Sport 180.

Second best is my current car, a slightly 'warmed' Citroën C4 1.6 diesel chucking out slightly over 300 lbft of torque and 60+ mpg; and £20 a year road tax too. :laughing2dw: Amazing engine in that!

I'vd had V8s, V6s, S6s, S5s and loads of S4s in all manner of guises, the modern diesels are just superb though.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No prizes for guessing what my favourite engine is........ 



The 2.7 litre flat six in the back of this bad boy is bloody awesome :yahoo:

I can't think why anyone would go for the 3.2l Boxster S, the acceleration from my 2.7 when you give the loud pedal a shove is already insane :laughing2dw:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

2 ltr oil burning Skoda Superb estate with two turbos and a DSG box, 190 psi and lots of torque..

I absolutely love this car!!!


----------

